# Standardabweichung Funktion



## gidde (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Funktion in PHP, die die mathematische Standardabweichung von einer Liste mit n Einträgen berechnet

Konnte über die Suche und Google nichts finden.

Mfg


----------



## Gumbo (17. Februar 2006)

Wie sieht denn der Algorithmus zur Berechnung der mathematischen Standardabweisung aus? Anhand dieser eine Funktion zu entwickeln, ist bestimmt nicht sehr schwierig.


----------



## gidde (17. Februar 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standardabweichung

die erste...

die funktion muss aber ne ganz menge von werten x1 bis xn aufnehmen können...


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. Februar 2006)

Der erste Treffer bei einer Google-Suche nach »php standard deviation« bringt mich zu dieser Funktion. Was genau ist damit nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. Februar 2006)

Ist doch im Prinzip ganz einfach:


```
<?php

function stddev($values)
{
	$mean = array_sum($values) / count($values);

	$sum = 0;
	foreach ($values as $value) {
		$sum += pow($value - $mean, 2);
	}

	$stddev = sqrt($sum / count($values));

	return $stddev;
}

$numbers = array(3, 1, 4, 1, 5, 9, 2, 6, 5);
echo stddev($numbers);

?>
```

Könnte/sollte man natürlich noch optimieren und mit Fehlerbehandlung ausschmücken.


----------

